# Where can I find white dot sights for my colt?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought a "new to me" colt 1911 style pistol. I would like to have the sights changed to a set of white dots. Nothing fancy. The factory stuff would be fine. I thought it would easy to find a set of used because some people are replacing the factory ones with there personal favorite.
So where can I find a set of white dots new/used?
Also I'm going to have a set of white grips to sell


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

If you just want plain white dots. Just get white paint and do it yourself. 
Or better yet glow in the dark paint. Amazon can take care of that for you.
Nice 1911 you got there...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That's what I did too. I recommend solvent based paint or gun cleaning solvent may remove it. I used the white from a model makers paint set, and carefully applied it with a round toothpick. It's been on there for years.

P.S. If you do this, clean the sights first with a toothbrush and paint thinner.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I bought a "new to me" colt 1911 style pistol. I would like to have the sights changed to a set of white dots. Nothing fancy. The factory stuff would be fine. I thought it would easy to find a set of used because some people are replacing the factory ones with there personal favorite.
> So where can I find a set of white dots new/used?
> Also I'm going to have a set of white grips to sell
> 
> View attachment 58730


Nice Colt!

I'd put these on it...

https://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product2_bntns.php?mid=4


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Take a look at the offerings here at Numrich:

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/search#query=sights 1911 white&page=2

Just remember, if that picture is your Colt, you have a staked in front sight and unless you are one of those "dwight55" guys who basically tackles anything needed to be done, . . . head on, . . . you will need a gunsmith to properly fit your front sight.

Milspec sights, . . . which is what it looks like you have, . . . are very hard to learn to use, . . . even if you follow the suggestions above with the paint.

For your gun, you have to order a staked front sight, . . . and then you need the special tool to properly set that front sight, . . . OR, . . . you need a groove milled into the front of the slide to accept the new sights that a lot of the manufacturer's are pushing.

The rear sight can usually be removed with a hammer and a drift punch, . . . remove it from left to right, . . . and install the new one from right to left.

Front sight is a pair of vice grips, a large cup of coffee, . . . grip, twist, and pull.

This bearded guy can walk you thru the front sight: 




If I can find it, . . . I have a different tool, . . . but it does the same job, . . . I can loan it to you if you decide you need to do that job on the front sight.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fingernail polish, fairly easy to apply and remove (or change colors).
I prefer iridescent red on the front post with a black rear sight.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Either paint them, or, if not use to working on these type projects, have someone do it, a pro.

You can find them here also.

There are two different size tenons, you need to know which one fits yours.

www.brownells.com/?

I put night sights on all of mine.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Nice Colt! I love my Colt(s). PM me when you're ready to sell the grips.

As for the sights. Have a local gunsmith install whatever you choose. 1911 sights aren't plug & play like a Glock.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Having old eyes, I like to make my handgun front sight blade white.
I simply use typewriter correction fluid, "white out". 
Works great for timing marks on old school gasoling car engine harmonic balancers, too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Paint them for now . Save your money when you have enough purchase Tritium replacements and have sight you can see well day or night . No batteries . 0 dark thirty noise in the house you know in total darkness where it is.


----------

